# Milk



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Milk was still hot from Pateurization when put in the jug?


ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Handled clumsily either in loading it for shipping or stacking on shelves
in the store?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Hint--
The indentation in the side of this container is intended for volume adjustment.


Copied: Wikipedia -_ A volume adjuster insert is one way to slightly adjust the volume of a bottle, without building a completely new mould._


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Hint--
> The indentation in the side of this container is intended for volume adjustment.
> 
> 
> Copied: Wikipedia -_ A volume adjuster insert is one way to slightly adjust the volume of a bottle, without building a completely new mould._


I've seen those on the sides a lot of times, always wondered why some were deeper than others. 

They are filled by weight, not really volume, that's a misleading assumption.

Still the melted neck says that something was too hot for the material. 


ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I've seen those on the sides a lot of times, always wondered why some were deeper than others.
> 
> They are filled by weight, not really volume, that's a misleading assumption.
> 
> ...


The neck didn't appear to be melted but pushed out on the outer periphery and doubled down on the thinner inside edge.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The neck didn't appear to be melted but pushed out on the outer periphery and doubled down on the thinner inside edge.


In that case, the machinery that fills it must be in need of adjustment.

Applying too much pressure to the bottle to secure it, then a deep indentation for adjusting the fill weight.

Resulting in selling less than a gallon of milk to you.




ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This is how I surmise the situation.
This producer has a sale ( special ) on milk and 2 gallons must be purchased. 2 gallons for $5.00 in this instance. They have a huge dairy barn that covers acres in the double digit figures and when they have an over stock supply they have found a solution by freezing the milk. We all know what kind of pressure freezing can produce. I don't purchase milk there anymore.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I think you may be putting too much thought into it, I think the plastic bottles have just gotten extremely flimsy. It seems like the cost of freezing, thawing, agitating it after thawing, dealing with the potential for yellowing, etc.... would cost far more than dumping it or turning it into cheese. Keep in mind, the milk is produced for far less than you're buying it for, even on sale.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I suppose you could do your own testing because I'm correct until proven wrong.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

de-nagorg said:


> In that case, the machinery that fills it must be in need of adjustment.
> 
> Applying too much pressure to the bottle to secure it, then a deep indentation for adjusting the fill weight.
> 
> Resulting in selling less than a gallon of milk to you.


Mostly correct. 
The cap simply didn't get put on properly. 
But the amount of milk dispensed into the jug will be pre-measured, and constant regardless of size or shape of jug. The volume adjustment on the jug just keeps it from looking like you were short changed on your one gallon jug of milk.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

No need to deceive. They can cheat you openly. Have you seen any half-gallon ice cream containers lately? 8-ounce yogurt cups? 3.5-ounce microwave popcorn bags?

Frankly, I'd prefer they just raise the price when needed, instead of lowering the quantity. But apparently I'm in the minority.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My friend told me that a dozen eggs in California is ten eggs.
Is that true?

Remember when a 1/2 gallon ice cream was a half gallon?
Remember when a pound of coffee was a pound? 
Pretty soon a pound of pasta will be 12 ounces.

Last week I bought a five pound bag of sugar, only to discover
it was Four pounds after I got it home.

Pretty soon a pound of meat will be 12 ounces.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Last week I bought a five pound bag of sugar, only to discover
> it was Four pounds after I got it home.


Sugar has been in 4lb. bags for several years. The larger bags are still 10 and 25 lbs.

Flour is still in 5,10, and 25lb. bags.
I bought a 25lb. bag yesterday.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Sugar has been in 4lb. bags for several years. The larger bags are still 10 and 25 lbs.
> 
> Flour is still in 5,10, and 25lb. bags.
> I bought a 25lb. bag yesterday.


Yesterday I was buying Flour and I saw on the shelf Five pound bags
of sugar, so what’s the deal? They have both sizes available? 

I used to make Two cans of tuna, so that we could have it for a 
couple of days. Now I make three cans.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yesterday I was buying Flour and I saw on the shelf Five pound bags
> of sugar, so what’s the deal? They have both sizes available?
> 
> I used to make Two cans of tuna, so that we could have it for a
> couple of days. Now I make three cans.


I haven't seen 5lb sugar in a good while. I'll look next trip to the store. Might depend on the brand. I see on the internet that Domino and C&H brands come in 5lb. bags.

Looks like StarKist tuna comes in 3,5 and 12 oz. sizes.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Speaking of sugar, what makes sugar crusty in the sugar bowl? Moisture, so the next time you purchase sugar press your thumb on the bag. If it's hard as a rock find a brand that's soft since it's sold by weight.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Speaking of sugar, what makes sugar crusty in the sugar bowl? Moisture, so the next time you purchase sugar press your thumb on the bag. If it's hard as a rock find a brand that's soft since it's sold by weight.


I doubt the bags could be filled with a bag shaped brick of sugar. Also pretty sure the moisture content of sugar is regulated prior to bag filling. Buying a bag that had clumped solid won't bother me. I keep sugar in 5 gal. buckets with airtight Gamma lids, it still clumps. I just stick a finger through the crust, it breaks up easily. Currently I have 4 bags of sugar on the shelf that seem rock solid. I can squeeze them and it breaks up, no problem. Also have about 30 lbs. each in the 2 buckets. 

I buy multiple 4 lb. boxes of canning and pickling salt. It behaves the same way. Gets rock hard in the box. Again I just squeeze the box and it breaks up enough to measure. Any clumps can easily be broken by mashing with the fingers.


----------

